# Best brands of high end china, porcelain, tableware?



## bechler (Jun 11, 2013)

I am looking for restaurant quality high end plates. Wanted to see if anyone knew of any interesting brands. I particularly like the more modern type plates and on the oppposite end the more naturalistic looking ones as well. 

I am specifically looking for a heavy duty matte black plate as well. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## ms4awd (Jun 11, 2013)

Search steelite on google they handle some of the brands the top restaurants use and they have lifetime chip replacement warranty... They hav awebsite for retail purchase... If budget is not a problem u can also search reynaud tgese are brand thomas keller uses at per se and french laundry really pricey though mostly french made... I think steelite is still clearing iut remaining montgatina dinnerware its an iconic spanish brand el bulli made famous


----------



## Bill13 (Jun 11, 2013)

Apilco is awesome (and of course expensive). Williams and Sonoma carries them and I am sure you can find them elsewhere. They are broiler, oven, and microwave safe. The coffee cup handles are the only thing that seems to break on them.


----------

